# Mounting newwork share (Mac) very slow



## luftx (Apr 24, 2009)

I run this script on my MBP:

tell application "Finder"
mount volume "afp://thing/Backup-1"
beep
mount volume "afp://thing/USB-1"
beep 2
mount volume "smb://fester/robert"
beep 3
mount volume "smb://fester/media"
beep 4
mount volume "smb://fester/storage"
beep 5
end tell

and it takes FOREVER to map the afp shares (and I even tried changing to smb on the remote mac with no change).

The smb mounts (to my FreeBSD samba server) are REAL quick.

Could someone tell me what I'm doing wrong. I'm a relative newbie to Mac (and OS X), but not to the UN*X world.

thanks!!!! 

Robert

PS - 'thing' is a mini running 10.5.6, fester is a FreeBSD 7.0 box..


----------



## luftx (May 3, 2009)

Nobody got nothing?


----------



## Satcomer (May 3, 2009)

Did you turn on SMB in you Mac? You can see what I am talking about at the page Sharing files between a Windows Vista Home Edition PC and a Mac running OS X Leopard 10.5.


----------



## luftx (May 5, 2009)

Yes I did (not that I see why that would matter), and even tried to mount the shares via smb on the Mac.  And I"m mounting between:

#1 - Macbook Pro
#2 - Mac Mini
#3 - FreeBSD Server

No windoze boxes...


----------

